# What type of alcohol, if any?



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

I used to be a beer Drnker. But Im more of a Liquor Girl now. Liquor is quicker...


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I chose beer. But I like to drink liquor first, then beer most times. Granted, I am a lightweight so I can't take much of it either way.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Liqour hands down. Canadian Club is the nector of the gods. Nothing beats a CC Manhattan with a NY Strip Steak and a baked potatoe. Wines allright too, but only red. Beer is okay but I don't really like the buzz. Bottom line, liqour gets you drunker faster for cheaper and it's less fattening. And if anyones ever had absinthe, then you know that's a whole different level altogether!


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Don't really drink in general.


----------



## escapist (Aug 1, 2011)

I rarely drink alcohol, but when I do it's either beer or vodka; if not, I'm not very pretentious - pretty much anything else. Except wine.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer liquor - Southern Comfort, Captain, Jack
Beer - Porter, anything Irish, DARK
Wine - Sweet whites


----------



## Grungie (Aug 15, 2011)

For me it's all about the rum and coke.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

My fav is Gold Bacardi 151. I also really love Black Velvet, Jack Daniels, Kahlua, & all the 99's.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Wine- as long as it's somewhat sweet & not rose-flavored, I'll like it. My fav wine though is Canei.
Beer- Usually I will only drink it if it's import beer (I live in America). Usually it has to be pretty dark & full-flavored. Ones I like are: Heineken, Amber Bock, Budweiser, Corona Extra, Labatt Blue, & Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

dbl jack or crown with coke (both kinds)


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

No alcohol for me.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Vodka, its so versatile. You can do just about anything to it ( not that you would want to)

A hearty red wine, no wimpy pink stuff.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Destiny Spencer said:


> My fav is Gold Bacardi 151. I also really love Black Velvet, Jack Daniels, Kahlua, & all the 99's.


Omg destiny its Liam

and EUGHHHH 151 is nasty as shitttttttttttttttttttt No bull it tastes like dragon piss.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- ouzo 
- fortified wine 
- champagne
- jello shots XD


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Green Dragon ^_~


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Omg destiny its Liam
> 
> and EUGHHHH 151 is nasty as shitttttttttttttttttttt No bull it tastes like dragon piss.



No No No No Liam! (sigh) you've disappointed me. I actually prefer the original Bacardi Gold, but for parties for more effectiveness, 151 is best & tastes almost the same as the original. Best alcohol out there, your taste buds need grated if U don't think it's amazing. LOL! 
;D


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> Green Dragon ^_~


what's that? it sounds delicious


----------



## Epizeuxis (May 23, 2011)

Alcohol? Ethanol, definitely. Who takes propanol?


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Destiny Lund said:


> No No No No Liam! (sigh) you've disappointed me. I actually prefer the original Bacardi Gold, but for parties for more effectiveness, 151 is best & tastes almost the same as the original. Best alcohol out there, your taste buds need grated if U don't think it's amazing. LOL!
> ;D


a drop of that made a shot glass full of hawaiian punch taste nasty as shit. that is the saddest of things, my good dear.


----------



## ProtectorOfKittens (Oct 13, 2011)

Riesling. Long Island Ice Tea. Mike's Hard Lemonade. Not all at once, of course; I really have to watch it. I like a nice buzz, but I don't like the fact that there's hell to pay afterwards.


----------

